# Andrew



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just checking in with all of you to see if our Maltese lovers are still cheering for Andrew. :woohoo2: :woohoo2: 

Laurie wrote me and told me that the Boxer and the Pomerian people are going crazy over their breeds. Laurie said, and I agree, the Maltese people always show their spunk over the beautiful Maltese breed. arty: 

Let's start this post going to cheer :dothewave: for Andrew and the Maltese breed. :clap: 
Everyone can see what we are talking about when we talk about these wonderful, outstanding furbabys!!! :wub: :amen:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

:dothewave: GO ANDREW!!! arty: 

I love him!! I hope he goes far on this show!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:dothewave: Oh yes we are cheering for Andrew! :dothewave: :clap:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oops....forgot to tell you.

*on CBS*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, will cheer for Andrew!!!!! ............and will watch tmr night!!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a cute cheering section! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Simply darling!!!!! :wub: We know those Maltese are hot :smheat: , hot :sHa_banana: , hot :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:thmbup: FOR ANDREW.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:dothewave: Andrew! They'd better have more scenes with him tonight!!! Seems like they focus on the "hot" guys and gals, sigh, and overlook the dedicated people and their dogs.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Gooooooo Andrew! :chili:


----------



## zippohoney (May 28, 2008)

B) Yea!!! Gooooooooo! Andrew!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:rochard: WHOOOOOHOOOOO ANDREW!!!!


----------



## zippohoney (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (zippohoney @ Jul 24 2008, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610276


> B) Yea!!! Gooooooooo! Andrew![/B]




B) Yea!!! Gooooooooo! Andrew!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:dothewave: :yahoo: :yahoo: GO ANDREW GO :yahoo: :yahoo: :dothewave: 



:heart: :smootch: Andrew this is Matilda, I think I wuv you :heart:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Of course I am cheering for Andrew, but yesterday I sadly learned from a reliable source that that show is total bullshit. 

It is total un reality!

They want us viewers to think that each of those dogs are well trained in obedience etc. but behind the scenes, each handler and pup is given two trainers. They are told what to do, what to dress up in which is ridiculous, and what to say. They even casted to try to make it appear that that there would be a love interests amoung people. For the first week the people couldn't even talk to eachother in the house. Only their dogs could interact. 

Initially the show was supposed to cast incredible dogs, with incredible stories behind them. But than as they often do in Hollywood, they switched the casting of the show and went for what they thought mainstream america would find entertaining. As always ratings wins over smart intelligent concepts. They don't even pay the people well. $1000 a week for all that they have to put up with. It's almost insulting to our intelligence and that of the dogs.

This show should be called the greatest american farce! I was so dissappointed in learning a first hand behind the scenes from someone who was in the house and really is behind the scenes.

That being all said, Of course I hope Andrew wins out. At least andrew looks to be well trained. Which is more than i can say for alot of those fluffs. True Hillman skateboards, but that is all that he does. And he learned quite by accident and then the behavior was shaped afterwards.

All of our fluffbutts sitting still could blow those dogs away. And that's the reality of it!

LOL...Go Andrew! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not surprised because I've felt this to be the case in any of these 'elimination/challenge type shows. I DID think being this was focused on dogs it might not be the case.
I only saw the first show and missed last week and now saw tonight...but in these two I have seen.... there were some things that just didn't 'feel-natural'' to me and felt some things were 'contrived" or I should say 'scripted'. I don't want to say much because I know some in other parts of the country it still is to be aired...and don't want to spoil the viewing for anyone.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

ALL "reality" shows are staged. There is no true "reality" show. That's show biz!!! 

IMO, the show is pretty silly.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 24 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610533


> IMO, the show is pretty silly.[/B]


You're being way too nice...I think "Stupid" is more like it.. :smtease:
Hoola skirts...Please...I missed it tonight. I thought live jazz behind Lincoln Center would be a much better choice...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jul 24 2008, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610556


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 24 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610533





> IMO, the show is pretty silly.[/B]


 I thought live jazz behind Lincoln Center would be a much better choice...
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, yes, live jazz behind Lincoln Center. Much, much better...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was OK with the show (although it is STUPID) until last week when the judges told everyone that dressing the furbabies is totally unacceptable.

That lost my vote for the judges and even for continuing to watch the show. 

They can dress in Hula Skirts and do stupid things, but they can't dress the dogs up in cute clothing?!!!

GIVE ME A BREAK. :smmadder:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 24 2008, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610608


> I was OK with the show (although it is STUPID) until last week when the judges told everyone that dressing the furbabies is totally unacceptable.
> 
> That lost my vote for the judges and even for continuing to watch the show.
> 
> ...



I agree the hula skirts and skits were insulting to all's intelligence, but I also agree with (ladies, don't hate me..) the judges on the poimt they made about Bella and that retarded woman. She had some lame excuse about Bella being cold....Plllllleeeeezzzzeee. She put leg warmers on her dog! I hope she gets thrown off next. If it was a grooming contest, they can't see the whole body with a dress on. But it was a farce anyway. They just wanted to embarrass her. Which wasn't nice. Some People with our little Spoiled fluffs do like to dress them, this is unfort. a concept that most people do not understand. 

Your hula point is well taken. And makes a lot of sense. I think you should send that into CBS and make your point!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Like in every "reality" show, they tape many, many scenes and put them together to make whatever they think will "sell" the show.

Laurie is a certified trainer and the owner of the Pup n Iron Training Center. Andrew has won many competitions previously to this show.

It will be interesting to see how the show finishes. 

No matter what happens on this show, I am still cheering on Andrew!!!! 
Go Maltese doggies!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree that I would love to see Andrew win. He's a cutie pie and very smart. :dothewave: GO ANDREW!!!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I have also been talking to Laurie for a while now and Andrew is the cutest little thing. Staged or not, I am cheering Andrew on. Her main reason for going on was to prove that our furbabies are more then little white foo-foo dogs and I am happy that she is proving that extremely well so far!!

:chili: :chili: GO, ANDREW, GO!! :chili: :chili: 

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree!! Andrew is adorable and Laurie knows her stuff!

*GO ANDREW! * 
:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 
:chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana: :chili: :sHa_banana:


----------



## tsali (Jun 20, 2008)

He is the only reason I watch the show.QUOTE (joyomom @ Jul 24 2008, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610144


> Just checking in with all of you to see if our Maltese lovers are still cheering for Andrew. :woohoo2: :woohoo2:
> 
> Laurie wrote me and told me that the Boxer and the Pomerian people are going crazy over their breeds. Laurie said, and I agree, the Maltese people always show their spunk over the beautiful Maltese breed. arty:
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Andrew is the only reason I tune in too!


:wub: 




I am not impressed with the snooty judges. They could have picked better ones.


----------



## SmartMalts (Feb 8, 2005)

Moxie's mom, I don't know where you got your information but I can attest that most of what you were told was not true. In all reality shows people are selected to fill certain roles such as "the hot guy," "the hot girl," "the old crusty grandad," "the villain," "the angel," "the conscience," etc. And pretty much all past reality stars attest that scenes are edited together from hundreds of hours of footage to create a "story." Therefore drama, love triangles, etc, can be created that wasn't really there at all because "the powers that be" think that is what people want to see. I beg to differ, but that's just me. There are dogs on the show with INCREDIBLE skills and great bonds with their owners and dogs that don't. I think it should be pretty clear (or at least it should be) who those dogs are!  

Andrew was at the national specialty last year. He has both his AKC and UKC CD's, his AKC Rally Excellent. In 2006 he was the top ranking AKC Novice Rally dog ALL BREED, and that includes the Border Collies, Goldens, you name it! He really Rocks it in Rally!! :Happy_Dance: But the best thing about Andrew is his therapy dog skills. He's the only nationally certified and currently working therapy dog on the show. He started with TDI in 2004 and has been a Delta Society Pet Partner since 2005. All that being said, unlike some of the other dogs he is not a professional. He is just a family pet, the best a dog can be! 
:SM Rocks!: 

Be sure to watch this week. They showed Laurie and Andrew in the previews so we should get to see a lot of them!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE


> Andrew was at the national specialty last year. He has both his AKC and UKC CD's, his AKC Rally Excellent. In 2006 he was the top ranking AKC Novice Rally dog ALL BREED, and that includes the Border Collies, Goldens, you name it! He really Rocks it in Rally!! But the best thing about Andrew is his therapy dog skills. He's the only nationally certified and currently working therapy dog on the show. He started with TDI in 2004 and has been a Delta Society Pet Partner since 2005. All that being said, unlike some of the other dogs he is not a professional. He is just a family pet, the best a dog can be![/B]


Yeah for Andrew and Laurie!!!!! :chili: 


Looking forward to this week's episode!!!! arty:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I was done with this show after the second episode! It's completely stupid and not about the dogs at all. I will NOT be watching it again. I was extremely upset by Wendy Diamond's comments about Bella being dressed in the second episode. If her comments were only that bella could not be judged in grooming because she was covered up, that would have been fine...but her comment of "A dog is not a barbie. A dog is a dog." was unneccessary and extremely rude. Wendy Diamond is a hypocrit as Lucky has been seen dressed MANY times...her attitude really stinks. I just think this show is AWEFUL for many reasons..there's no way I'd continue watching it. I did like Andrew though


----------



## SmartMalts (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Aug 4 2008, 02:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615643


> I was done with this show after the second episode! It's completely stupid and not about the dogs at all. I will NOT be watching it again. I was extremely upset by Wendy Diamond's comments about Bella being dressed in the second episode. If her comments were only that bella could not be judged in grooming because she was covered up, that would have been fine...but her comment of "A dog is not a barbie. A dog is a dog." was unneccessary and extremely rude. Wendy Diamond is a hypocrit as Lucky has been seen dressed MANY times...her attitude really stinks. I just think this show is AWEFUL for many reasons..there's no way I'd continue watching it. I did like Andrew though[/B]


Definitely don't watch for the judges! Who cares about them? I agree, their comments are mean, hypocritical and just plain rude. I wouldn't take anything they say to heart. It's all for "entertainment." Just like every other competition reality show. Which is why I hope too many people don't allow the producers to make the show about them. Regardless of what is being shown, this is about the dogs. This is the first time dogs have ever been featured on a prime time network television show! Ever! So watch for the dogs! Watch for Andrew! :flowers: He and Laurie need your support. And this isn't about ratings, again, who cares, this is about standing up for small dogs in general and our breed specifically. How often do we get to see a Maltese on national network television showing how great these little dogs are, especially standing up to larger, more typically working/sporting/herding-type breeds? Things are already getting _breedist_ and it's only going to get worse. In the first episode one contestant completely dismissed Andrew _because_ he is a Maltese. :smmadder: Every Maltese owner should have been offended by that, I certainly was! People will continue to dismiss the Maltese if we don't stand up for them. Anyway, I do hope you reconsider watching if nothing else to show your support for Andrew! :clap:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE (SmartMalts @ Aug 4 2008, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=615698


> Definitely don't watch for the judges! Who cares about them? I agree, their comments are mean, hypocritical and just plain rude. I wouldn't take anything they say to heart. It's all for "entertainment." Just like every other competition reality show. Which is why I hope too many people don't allow the producers to make the show about them. Regardless of what is being shown, this is about the dogs. This is the first time dogs have ever been featured on a prime time network television show! Ever! So watch for the dogs! Watch for Andrew! :flowers: He and Laurie need your support. And this isn't about ratings, again, who cares, this is about standing up for small dogs in general and our breed specifically. How often do we get to see a Maltese on national network television showing how great these little dogs are, especially standing up to larger, more typically working/sporting/herding-type breeds? Things are already getting _breedist_ and it's only going to get worse. In the first episode one contestant completely dismissed Andrew _because_ he is a Maltese. :smmadder: Every Maltese owner should have been offended by that, I certainly was! People will continue to dismiss the Maltese if we don't stand up for them. Anyway, I do hope you reconsider watching if nothing else to show your support for Andrew! :clap:[/B]



I agree. I like the way Andrew is representing Maltese. He's smart and physically able to do all of the tasks that are requred of him. He's clearly very well trained and I think Laurie does a great job of showcasing his breed.

I don't watch a lot of television, and I really dislike "reality" shows, but it's so rare that there's a program featuring dogs, and I've never seen a show featuring a Maltese, so I watch this one. Andrew and Laurie are doing a great job!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Did Andrew's mom ever post on the Maltese Only Forum? I remember a lady that posted as andrewleosmom posted there. She was big about socialization and wanted to open a dogie daycare. Regardless I love her and Andrew especially when she let Andrew frolic with the dog that bit Tillman.


----------



## SmartMalts (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay now this is the stuff I'm talking about! :angry: 

Here is what someone posted on the cbs.com Greatest American Dog Forum:


[Post New]05/08/2008 12:30:52
Subject: I Love Andrew
Author: julykid

CBS Community Member
Joined: 17/07/2008 22:56:17
Messages: 28

I can't get past the fact that Maltese look like dust mops. I keep wanting to like the breed but I'm not warming up to them through this show.
*********************************************************
:thmbdn: 

I have been watching this forum for a while and this is the FIRST post I've read where someone is basically putting down an entire breed. It bothers me that people feel the need (or feel they can get away with) this kind of stuff. It's just unnecessary and downright mean! If someone posted that about Boxers, Bulldogs or Border Collies, their people would be in an uproar. But actually I don't think people would write something about any of those breeds, but they think they can get away with it about our beautiful Malts. If you have a few minutes, please go to the board and let this poster know we don't appreciate it!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I left this post Under the I Love Andrew thread under Canines:

CatFromFL 

CBS Community Member 


julykid wrote:
I can't get past the fact that Maltese look like dust mops. I keep wanting to like the breed but I'm not warming up to them through this show. 
This is obviously written by someone who knows little about Maltese or is just mean spirited. 

Don't underestimate these little power houses ! Maltese are extremely intelligent, loyal, and athletic ! 
They don't know that they are petite and they have huge hearts ! 

Don't let the long "show coat" fool you, underneath that coat is a little athletic powerhouse! 

Next show , watch Andrew watching Laurie's face. He is well trained and it shows. 

Andrew was at the national specialty last year. He has both his AKC and UKC CD's, his AKC Rally Excellent. In 2006 he was the top ranking AKC Novice Rally dog ALL BREED, and that includes the Border Collies, Goldens, you name it! He really Rocks it in Rally!! 

But the best thing about Andrew is his therapy dog skills. He's the only nationally certified and currently working therapy dog on the show. He started with TDI in 2004 and has been a Delta Society Pet Partner since 2005. All that being said, unlike some of the other dogs he is not a professional. 

He is just a family pet, the best a dog can be!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I loved, loved, loved last weeks show, although I was sorry to see Tillman go, and I loved the pic that Laurie did with Andrew!! The telescope was a great idea and him sitting on the book just added to it!! Laurie has a great imagination.

I also like Star's pic with the leash and I liked the one they chose for the magazine. Star's owner was so upset because he didn't have an idea but the final pic was great. I sent Laurie an email telling her that I absolutely loved her choice with the telescope.

Can't wait for this week's show!! I believe it is on Wednesday night again, I will have to check.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Laurie/Andrew is one of my "friends" on my MySpace page. She left a comment to make sure we watch Andrew dance this week. I can't wait!!!

Linda


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

YOU GO ANDREW!! :dothewave: :clap: :walklikeanegyptian: :yahoo: 
:rochard: :chili: :dothewave:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Go Andrew! I am loving watching Andrew and Laurie each week, if not the stupid judges! Andrew is quite well-trained and Laurie and Andrew deserve a lot of credit for that! Way to Go! :thumbsup: 

Cyndi


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrew this is Matilda,  I now have a siser and wes watching yous and wes wants yous to wins. arty: you makes me prouds. wuv Matilda :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Cant wait for tonight's episode! GO ANDREW!!!! :clap: :dothewave: arty: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Andrew and his mom were awesome tonight! arty:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww...I keep thinking the show is on Thursdays! LOL


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I think Andrew is adorable and a very smart and well trained boy. I am hoping he goes far in the show.

However, I hated the comment his owner made about dressing dogs and humanizing them, it totally turned me off. But then she goes and dresses him up for the dance contest anyways. 
Like I said, I adore him and am hoping he goes far but I don't care for his owner.


----------



## SmartMalts (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE (MyPopTart @ Aug 8 2008, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617208


> I think Andrew is adorable and a very smart and well trained boy. I am hoping he goes far in the show.
> 
> However, I hated the comment his owner made about dressing dogs and humanizing them, it totally turned me off. But then she goes and dresses him up for the dance contest anyways.
> Like I said, I adore him and am hoping he goes far but I don't care for his owner.[/B]


I don't believe Laurie ever mentioned anything about dressing dogs.  She dresses Andrew on occasion so would have never mentioned anything about that. Please, do go back and watch again.  However she most definitely does talk about humanizing them in regards to setting them up to fail. A dog cannot think like a human and if we expect them to they are always destined to fail.

The way the judges (and the other competitors) discount Andrew because he is a Maltese is one of the reasons Laurie went on the show with Andrew to begin with. Maybe he will help stop all the ignorant comments and people being surprised that a Maltese can do anything! How ridiculous is that!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I LOVED this weeks show and I thought the dancing was pretty cool!! Laurie was their favorite this week also. 

The conversation that Laurie had with Beth Ann and Brandy (?) the one who went home, was about dressing up the dogs but not on that aspect. What she was saying was that they have humanized their dogs and treated them like humans and not the animals that they are therefore confusing them. She said that if the dogs are confused to their identity it makes them unhappy and when you take away their identity,they shut down. :w00t: I agree.

Don't get me wrong, I pamper my boys beyond pampering, they have clothes, more toys then I had growing up, etc., (LOL)  BUT...I have not humanized them...they know that we are the alpha, if they are told to do something (for the most part) they do it. My boys are not referred to as dogs, LOL, but they are dogs although we call them our boys  .....because they are. Am I making sense...no, probably not, what I am saying is that you can spoil your furbutts, dress them up and STILL have a balanced furbutt because they KNOW WHO they are.

My Ralphie has become very vocal lately, barking at everything. What I am thinking is that when he was at the other so called home and being forgotten in the room, drugged, he had no identity. Now he is here and went from being a quiet, forgotten, abused boy into a proud, someone who now knows his Identity and has taken it too far!!......When Pacino barks and I tell him "No Bark," he stops immediately....Ralphie keeps going, and going, and going like the energizer bunny. But we are working on it. 

My point is they have issues when they have no identity. Ralphie is getting better but it takes time to make corrections to make them whole again.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have never watched the show. I can't stand "Reality TV," but after hearing some of your comments I might try to find some clips or something online. When I saw the show advertise for the first time, I immediatly thought it would be another missed chance to educate people about proper pet care, breed suitability and avioding puppymills. Please tell me I'm wrong. Have they mentioned how some breeds are better suited to certain lifestyles, have they talked about how getting a pet is a 10yr+ commitement and have they talked about how Maltese need to be with their people and have a lot of grooming needs? Too many people run out and get a dog b/c they saw a cute one on TV. IMHO it's irresponsible to show any purebred dog on TV or in a movie without mentioning the breeds specific needs.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Andrew is sooooooooooooooooooooo cute :wub: I get so excited every minute he appears in the show which is not enough at all. I wish they showed him more. he is such a good dancer too  :chili: I think some of the judges are crazy but I'm not watching them I'm just looking for Andrew in there  the show may not be real but Andrew is a Real cute Maltese and that's why I watch  
go Andrew go :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## SmartMalts (Feb 8, 2005)

QUOTE (Pacino's Mommy @ Aug 8 2008, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617261


> *I LOVED this weeks show and I thought the dancing was pretty cool!! Laurie was their favorite this week also.
> 
> The conversation that Laurie had with Beth Ann and Brandy (?) the one who went home, was about dressing up the dogs but not on that aspect. What she was saying was that they have humanized their dogs and treated them like humans and not the animals that they are therefore confusing them. She said that if the dogs are confused to their identity it makes them unhappy and when you take away their identity,they shut down. :w00t: I agree.*[/B]



Actually the conversation was more about Brandy claiming Beacon was _mad at her,_ and that's why she wasn't listening to her. Laurie (and Travis) were trying to tell her that she shouldn't look at it that way. Dogs are not vindictive or calculating like humans are. Which makes them much better than we are, IMO!  When we attribute those types of human emotions to our dogs, we're not being fair to them. Usually when a dog doesn't do what you ask there's a simple reason for it: 1) they are distracted, 2) they are stressed, 3) they are tired, or 4) they don't understand what you're asking them to do. So that conversation really had nothing to do with Beacon wearing clothes. In fact, Laurie has never said anything about the dogs wearing clothes issues at all. Andrew has worn outfits during several of the challenges. 

As far as being irresponsible showcasing breeds on television, this would mean never being able to watch dog shows or dog competitions of any kind on TV.  Since this show is emphasizing training and developing a relationship with your dog as opposed to using them as an accessory, hopefully people will take something positive away from watching all the various breeds. :thumbsup:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you misunderstood me a little bit. I think showing breeds on tv is fine as long as something is mentioned about their specific needs. When I watch dog shows the commentators usually mention something about how one breed requires a lot of grooming, another needs a lot of exercise and working breeds need a job to do. I've heard them say several times that Labs and Goldens need training and they aren't born the perfect family dog, etc. Like I said, I've never watched the show, but if they are showing that all dogs benefit from training and should be a member of the family that's great. :biggrin:


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW! :new_shocked: Did anyone watch the show tonight?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it isn't on yet


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Not yet, but I have it DVR'd so don't reveal it yet! I really was sad to see the Pom go last week She/he (?) was my 2nd favorite right after Andrew. I thought that little girl was just a DOLL!

Anyway, I hope you're not implying Andrew and Laurie got sent home tonight. I will watch it before I go to bed. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

It is a must see! Happy watching!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Geesh I had it in my head it was on Thursday night! :shocked: I missed it! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I dvr'd it so I haven't watched it yet. I was almost afraid to open this thread thinking there was going to be a spoiler, but I couldn't help myself - I had to know - whew, glad you didn't tell. LOL

Linda


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This show started out on Thursdays. They moved it so Big Brother could return to its regular time slot. Julie usually interviews the loser the next day.

I think the challenge tonight was hard. :innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer: Andrew :cheer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Yea Laurie and Andrew and YEA to Victoria Stillwell - she knows her stuff!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 21 2008, 01:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622320


> Yea Laurie and Andrew and YEA to Victoria Stillwell - she knows her stuff!!![/B]



Yes, it was a good show. I really like Victoria Stillwell.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I went to the website and got to view the show from there this AM... If anyone missed it and wants to see go here:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/greatest_american_dog/


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it certainley was interesting wasn't it? What is the judges name who has the Maltese Lucky Diamond? I know she's an advocate of Rescue, and works for a dog magazine I think?? But she really doesn't know anything about dog training or behavior. What I saw Andrew do was what an adult dog or mother dog would do in teaching a puppy manners. Besides, those puppies were twice the size of Andrew and could have hurt him. I wish I could find a place for comments on that show and make the suggestion that she not be a judge on next years show. They need to get someone else in who is more of an animal expert, or else she needs to keep her mouth shut in areas that are out of her expertise. On the postive side, CUDOS to Andrews mommy for holding her tongue when the flakey judge was spouting off her ignorance. It was clear Andrew's mom knew exactly what had happend was perfectly normal dog behavior and clearly chose to not defend Andrew or herself.

Oh, and is anyone else thinking that it was high time for Bella Star's mommy to get voted off the show? Her training techniques really seem to stress poor Bella Star and I really feel sorry for that poor dog.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Last night's challenge was really hard! I thought the dispute between the judges got a little dramatic and the whole thing felt staged to me (particularly the make-up), but I like what Stillwell (and Laurie) said about training dogs.

Week after week, the judges comment on the positive relationship between Laurie and Andrew.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea for Andrew :cheer: He's the only small dog left, so he's already a winner to me. :aktion033:


----------



## SmartMalts (Feb 8, 2005)

Be sure to watch Andrew tonight on Greatest American Dog, CBS, 8:00pm.

That's right, he's the only small dog left in the competition and despite the challenges being completely unfair for the little guys, he's still hanging tough! He and Laurie need your support!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't normally get a chance to watch the show, but I'll be watching tonight. The promos are showing 
Andrew with an elephant :wacko1: I can't even begn to imagine what that's all about.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be watching,
:cheer: :cheer: GO ANDREW GO :cheer: :cheer: you may be small but your a mighty littleman :cheer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:cheer: Go Andrew!!! :cheer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 21 2008, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622441


> Well it certainley was interesting wasn't it? What is the judges name who has the Maltese Lucky Diamond? I know she's an advocate of Rescue, and works for a dog magazine I think?? But she really doesn't know anything about dog training or behavior. What I saw Andrew do was what an adult dog or mother dog would do in teaching a puppy manners. Besides, those puppies were twice the size of Andrew and could have hurt him. I wish I could find a place for comments on that show and make the suggestion that she not be a judge on next years show. They need to get someone else in who is more of an animal expert, or else she needs to keep her mouth shut in areas that are out of her expertise. On the postive side, CUDOS to Andrews mommy for holding her tongue when the flakey judge was spouting off her ignorance. It was clear Andrew's mom knew exactly what had happend was perfectly normal dog behavior and clearly chose to not defend Andrew or herself.
> 
> Oh, and is anyone else thinking that it was high time for Bella Star's mommy to get voted off the show? Her training techniques really seem to stress poor Bella Star and I really feel sorry for that poor dog.[/B]



Yes, I noticed her way is not the best way, but I do take into account the stress that must be great trying to do what the camera wants, what the owner wants and trying to keep it
together. I hope she's a better mama to Bella than that and I 
bet she is, off camera.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, Zippy and I sat here and cheered for Andrew. I'm afraid tho that he heard Zippy say...NOOOOO, don't jump Andrew!


----------

